# 2015 mahindra tractor hydraulic help



## jthomason9304 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a 2015 mahindra tractor that has no remotes. I would like to install a rear remote, and possibly a hook up for future front end loader. I have no idea where to begin. Would someone please help me on how to go about this? Thanks in advance. Attached is a schematic of the hydraulic block that came installed in the factory; and a picture of a tractor similar to mine as a reference.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The first thing you need to do is decide just what exactly do you want. Is it a Mahindra factory type remote valve option with all the trimmings, or a simpler version with an aftermarket valve of your choosing, mounted and plumbed as you see fit? If you choose option A then I doubt the block you pictured would even be involved. If you go with option B and/or decide to add a loader, then the block ports marked T,N, and P will come into play. All three would connect directly to whatever valve you add.


----------



## jthomason9304 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fedup said:


> The first thing you need to do is decide just what exactly do you want. Is it a Mahindra factory type remote valve option with all the trimmings, or a simpler version with an aftermarket valve of your choosing, mounted and plumbed as you see fit? If you choose option A then I doubt the block you pictured would even be involved. If you go with option B and/or decide to add a loader, then the block ports marked T,N, and P will come into play. All three would connect directly to whatever valve you add.


The simpler version would probably be the route I would take. Beyond that I have no real experience or knowledge of hydraulics and installation. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Well if you're interested in making the attempt and have any confidence at all in your fabricating skills, I'm sure we can walk you through the process. I suggest you start with the remote valve for openers and consider a loader add on later. That part would be pretty simple once the basics are in place. 

You mentioned one remote? One double acting valve with two couplers? You would need nothing larger than a 10 GPM valve on that tractor and could get by with one smaller yet if it's available. 10 GPM or larger much more common. The rest is just hoses and fittings, a few nuts and bolts, and a bracket or two. 

Are you up for that?


----------



## jthomason9304 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Well if you're interested in making the attempt and have any confidence at all in your fabricating skills, I'm sure we can walk you through the process. I suggest you start with the remote valve for openers and consider a loader add on later. That part would be pretty simple once the basics are in place.
> 
> You mentioned one remote? One double acting valve with two couplers? You would need nothing larger than a 10 GPM valve on that tractor and could get by with one smaller yet if it's available. 10 GPM or larger much more common. The rest is just hoses and fittings, a few nuts and bolts, and a bracket or two.
> 
> Are you up for that?


Sounds good, so first step to get a 10gpm hydraulic valve? I attached a photo of a valve I found online don't know if this would work or not it's a 1 spool x13 GPM hydraulic control valve










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

VEVOR 1 Spool Hydraulic Directional Control Valve 11Gpm Hydraulic Valve Double Acting Hydraulic Control Valve for Tractors Loaders Tanks | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR 1 Spool Hydraulic Directional Control Valve 11Gpm Hydraulic Valve Double Acting Hydraulic Control Valve for Tractors Loaders Tanks, Solid Construction and High Performance at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com





This may well be the same valve? It might be the right type because it does have two ports on the outlet side. However, there is nothing listed regarding a power beyond sleeve to match it. That's the critical part. Also the ports are listed as BSPP. Those are harder to find and usually more expensive than SAE Oring fittings. I've seen valves similar to this one listed from multiple suppliers, tried to contact some to confirm the power beyond fitting availability with very unsatisfactory results. Most of the sellers either didn't respond or the replies gave the impression they had no clue what they were selling. While the price may be appealing, the product seems lacking. 









1 Spool 10 GPM Chief 220906 Double Acting Hydraulic Valve 9-12460


1 Spool 10 GPM Chief 220906 Double Acting Hydraulic Valve 9-12460 in Business & Industrial, Hydraulics, Pneumatics, Pumps & Plumbing, Valves & Manifolds, Directional Control Valves, Spool Valves | eBay



www.ebay.com





This would be a better choice in my opinion. I've purchased from them before and I know the sleeve is available.


----------



## jthomason9304 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fedup said:


> VEVOR 1 Spool Hydraulic Directional Control Valve 11Gpm Hydraulic Valve Double Acting Hydraulic Control Valve for Tractors Loaders Tanks | VEVOR US
> 
> 
> Discover VEVOR 1 Spool Hydraulic Directional Control Valve 11Gpm Hydraulic Valve Double Acting Hydraulic Control Valve for Tractors Loaders Tanks, Solid Construction and High Performance at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.
> ...


Awesome I'll go ahead and get that ordered. Anything else I should look about? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

jthomason9304 said:


> Awesome I'll go ahead and get that ordered. Anything else I should look about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


That's not the valve I suggested. It's the 10 gpm on Ebay. I wouldn't go near the 11 GPM model.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Fedup said:


> That's not the valve I suggested. It's the 10 gpm on Ebay. I wouldn't go near the 11 GPM model.


Don't forget you need the corresponding power beyond sleeve. Once you get that far we can discuss it further.


----------



## jthomason9304 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Don't forget you need the corresponding power beyond sleeve. Once you get that far we can discuss it further.


Lol, I really meant it when I said I have know idea about hydraulics. So what's a power beyond sleeve?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## jthomason9304 (Dec 18, 2021)

jthomason9304 said:


> Lol, I really meant it when I said I have know idea about hydraulics. So what's a power beyond sleeve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


And how do I know if it corresponds to the valve suggested? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Power Beyond Option Parts | Cross Mfg.


The power beyond sleeve prevents subjecting the exhaust or return passages and spool seals of the control valve to back pressure.




crossmfg.com













Power Beyond Adapter Sleeve for P40 & Z50 Series Summit Monoblock Valves


Power Beyond Adapter Sleeve for P40 & Z50 Series Summit Monoblock Valves - FREE SHIPPING




summit-hydraulics.com





It would be something like this. You will need one that matches whatever valve you choose. I usually order it along with the valve to insure it's the one for the application. Most suppliers are smart enough to get it right.


----------

